# What in the world is this thing?



## threehappypenguins (May 12, 2015)

We're looking at buying a house and it has this thing. Does anyone know what it's called? Why is there a dial? How does it work?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 12, 2015)

A "circulator" heater. Several companies have made them. Currently U.S. Stove Company makes one called the Wonderwood.


----------



## threehappypenguins (May 12, 2015)

BrotherBart,

Excellent! Thank-you! That gives me a start.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 12, 2015)

The dial is a thermostat control.


----------



## Jags (May 12, 2015)

Ha - an old cabinet style wood stove (or circulator as BroB says).  There were several brands from Classic to Ashleys (should be a tag on the back).  There is even an EPA cert. one out (called the Classic II, IIRC).

The dial is a thermostat that runs bimetallic coils to maintain a constant burn rate.


----------



## threehappypenguins (May 12, 2015)

Do you know if it can be used during a power outage? I mean... it won't have fans running or "circulating," but as long as we can use it during emergencies (the house is way out in the country).


----------



## Lake Girl (May 12, 2015)

We had a Valley Comfort circulatory wood stove that came with the house when we bought it.  similar to the VC95 http://valleycomfort.com/wood.html  Provided heat for the first few years for the original house 26' x30'... and promoted the learning of my daughter's first word "Hot"  Mind you, first experience with a wood stove 25 years ago and no clue what I was doing... green wood anyone?


----------



## bholler (May 12, 2015)

Some of them can actually be decent stoves.  Generally pretty inefficient but it it is one of the better ones it is no worse than most other stoves from the era.


----------



## peakbagger (May 12, 2015)

The firebox is made out of stamped steel and they are known to rot out. The outer case may look great but it needs to be inspected before using. They do throw out the heat quickly.


----------



## bholler (May 12, 2015)

peakbagger said:


> The firebox is made out of stamped steel and they are known to rot out. The outer case may look great but it needs to be inspected before using. They do throw out the heat quickly.


That depends on the model i have worked on ones that had cast bodies and ones with welded plate steel bodies.  But yes many were stamped steel.  We really need more info or better pics to give any evaluation


----------



## begreen (May 12, 2015)

Before burning in it have a sweep clean the chimney and inspect the stove. If it's in solid condition then it should be ok for occasional heating. You'll need a stash of dry wood for this purpose. It will eat through a few full armloads a day. If you don't have any wood, get it now and try to get semi-seasoned or maybe some ash wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 12, 2015)

I'll be the one to say it. Landfill.


----------



## jdogg (May 13, 2015)

One of the first stoves I ever had, the dial is hooked to a chain that opens little door in the firebox to let more or less air in as you turn it. The stove hold a fire maybe 8 hrs max. Used to pick em up used for $150 in the 70s. They still sell them for like $600 at TSC.


----------



## Heatsource (May 13, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I'll be the one to say it. Landfill.



they should take it for scrap metal...


----------



## Owen1508 (May 26, 2015)

threehappypenguins said:


> Do you know if it can be used during a power outage? I mean... it won't have fans running or "circulating," but as long as we can use it during emergencies (the house is way out in the country).



It can be used in power outages.

I just took one out of my brothers home last July,  was made in 1940, and was still heating his house.

Based on where you live I would say it is a NewMac circulator.  They are made right by you in Debert NS.

From the pic it appears to look in good condition but I'd have a WETT inspection anyways.


----------



## Owen1508 (May 26, 2015)

Jags said:


> Ha - an old cabinet style wood stove (or circulator as BroB says).  There were several brands from Classic to Ashleys (should be a tag on the back).  There is even an EPA cert. one out (called the Classic II, IIRC).
> 
> The dial is a thermostat that runs bimetallic coils to maintain a constant burn rate.


If it turns out to be the classic I E or classic II E that is EPA cert.  it's a pretty good unit, doesn't go through much wood, and has a secondary air inlet that is on a timer.  let me know I do have copies of the OM, if you do find the "tag" I can give you the year made from the SN of the unit and forward you the proper OM for that year.

EDIT: after looking at the photo again, I would say it is a NewMac, as the furnace you have is also appears to be a Newmac, and you are about 100km from where they are made.  I would say it is either a NC100 classic I or a NCM 120 classic II.  Both would be pre EPA cert. the main difference is the 120 is moblie home approved as it is capiable of have an OAK hook right to it.  Either unit are very good heaters.  If it has a SAT (secondary air timer) on the back side of the cabinet (opp. side of the load door) then it is an E version (EPA cert.).  If you use during an outage keep the top of the cabinet raised it will put off more heat.


----------

